# Moving to Tacoma in 2 weeks



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

As I'm moving to Tacoma to be close to family, I'm wondering if anyone knows of yarn shops or knitting groups that meet monthly or... around the area.
I drive so getting from one place to another would not be a problem, but I don't like to drive at night any longer.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Nancy we are going to miss you at our monthly get togethers. I for one shall be so sad. I have enjoyed getting to know you and hopefully you can find another group in the Tacoma area that will be as encouraged by your friendship as I have. Take care and keep in touch via KP. Happy knitting.

Laurie


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess you do not refer to Tacoma, Victoria.in OZ!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Nancy we are going to miss you at our monthly get togethers. I for one shall be so sad. I have enjoyed getting to know you and hopefully you can find another group in the Tacoma area that will be as encouraged by your friendship as I have. Take care and keep in touch via KP. Happy knitting.
> 
> Laurie


I'm going to miss all of you and plan, if possible to show up once in a while, I can't promise every month, but I will give it a good try. It has been great getting to know all of you and remember there will always be a place to stay in Tacoma, and I will share my address and phone number soon.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

cakes said:


> I guess you do not refer to Tacoma, Victoria.in OZ!


Sorry, I meant Tacoma, Washington.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> Sorry, I meant Tacoma, Washington.


no need to be sorry...........when people are "in hiding" I wonder if they are near me!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

cakes said:


> no need to be sorry...........when people are "in hiding" I wonder if they are near me!


I changed when I started looking for a place to move in the area I'm moving, as soon as I'm settled I'm going to put back my location.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> As I'm moving to Tacoma to be close to family, I'm wondering if anyone knows of yarn shops or knitting groups that meet monthly or... around the area.
> I drive so getting from one place to another would not be a problem, but I don't like to drive at night any longer.


There is a yarn store in downtown Tacoma called Fibers, Etc and then there are a few others in the surrounding area. Lakewood has one.....Port Orchard has a really nice one and I think there may be one in Puyallup. I'm not actally in the Tacoma area so I can't help you with the knitting groups. I'm pretty sure the Good Yarn in Port Orchard has knitting sessions...but not at all sure of the times. Hopes this helps and welcome to the area.


----------



## Vermontknitster (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Nanxy,
I have a daughter who lives in Steilacoom, Wa right next to Tacoma. There are several yarn stores out there! My favorite is Yorkshire Yarns in Lakewood. The owner is a wonderful lady. She can hook you up with groups out that way! Enjoy being close to your family!
Hope


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Nancy we are going to miss you at our monthly get togethers. I for one shall be so sad. I have enjoyed getting to know you and hopefully you can find another group in the Tacoma area that will be as encouraged by your friendship as I have. Take care and keep in touch via KP. Happy knitting.
> 
> Laurie


Where do you meet in Oregon? I am in Oregon part of the year.
Jane


----------



## MEC (Mar 22, 2013)

The Good Yarn Shop in Port Orchard, about 30 - 45 min 
north on the Kitsap Peninsula, is terrific. I go there every time I visit my daughter in PO. There is a terrific lunch restaurant just across the parking lot. Well worth the trip.


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

Yorkshire Yarns in Lakewood is the LYS I use, they have classes and are very helpful. They just recently had the lady with the crazy purple hair teaching a class (sorry, 5am and my brain refuses to call up her name). They have a Yarn Crawl coming up mid May.

http://www.yorkshireyarns.com/

Welcome to Tacoma, the most wired city in the nation.

edit: Lucy Neatby... had to look at their site, brain remained on strike.


----------



## tinka52 (Oct 24, 2011)

check out the local JoAnn stores and also the senior centers. Sometimes the library's have things going to. See if there are Hobby Lobby or Michael's they have classes and I'm sure could tell you about groups in the area


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

JTM said:


> Where do you meet in Oregon? I am in Oregon part of the year.
> Jane


 I'm not sure where the next meeting is going to be as I'm moving the day before, but it is always on the second Sunday of the month from 1 to 4:30, very nice ladies and great group to belong. I will make sure you get in touch with them.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

MEC said:


> The Good Yarn Shop in Port Orchard, about 30 - 45 min
> north on the Kitsap Peninsula, is terrific. I go there every time I visit my daughter in PO. There is a terrific lunch restaurant just across the parking lot. Well worth the trip.


Thank you, I plan to visit there as I'm a fan of Debbi Macomber books and that is her shop, I understand.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

Port Orchard is where Debbie Macomber lives. She is a knitter and crocheter as well as being a prolific author or romance novels.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

ElegantDetails said:


> There is a yarn store in downtown Tacoma called Fibers, Etc and then there are a few others in the surrounding area. Lakewood has one.....Port Orchard has a really nice one and I think there may be one in Puyallup. I'm not actally in the Tacoma area so I can't help you with the knitting groups. I'm pretty sure the Good Yarn in Port Orchard has knitting sessions...but not at all sure of the times. Hopes this helps and welcome to the area.


Thank you, I'll put them on my list to visit. the lady with the purple hair is Lucy Neatby, she is very good, i have watched her DVD's before. wish i could have been there for the class. thank you


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

JTM said:


> Where do you meet in Oregon? I am in Oregon part of the year.
> Jane


We usually meet at my house in Milwaukie, Diane's house in Oregon City or Nancy's house in Portland. Since Nancy is moving it looks like it will be Diane or me. Next month is at Diane's - Knittingagain. We take turns and whoever wants to have it at their home is more than welcome to have us gather there. We have been up to Vancouver and Yahats(SP) WA and out to Hillsboro but mostly Oregon City & Milwaukie. You're very welcome to join us. PM me and I can give you more details.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> We usually meet at my house in Milwaukie, Diane's house in Oregon City or Nancy's house in Portland. Since Nancy is moving it looks like it will be Diane or me. Next month is at Diane's - Knittingagain. We take turns and whoever wants to have it at their home is more than welcome to have us gather there. We have been up to Vancouver and Yahats(SP) WA and out to Hillsboro but mostly Oregon City & Milwaukie. You're very welcome to join us. PM me and I can give you more details.


Thank you Laurie. I'm glad someone else will join the group. I couldn't remember Diane's handle to send her a message. Glad you saw this.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Come February you can attend the Madrona Fiber festival held in Tacoma. It is a smaller version of Stitches West. Very interesting group of women and men leaning various knitting techniques and venders from around the region selling wonderful yarns and products. 

Google Madrona Fiber and sign up for more information.


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> Thank you, I plan to visit there as I'm a fan of Debbi Macomber books and that is her shop, I understand.


You are correct...both the yarn store and the resturant in the same parking lot are Debbies.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Becca said:


> Come February you can attend the Madrona Fiber festival held in Tacoma. It is a smaller version of Stitches West. Very interesting group of women and men leaning various knitting techniques and venders from around the region selling wonderful yarns and products.
> 
> Google Madrona Fiber and sign up for more information.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Go North for a fun drive and a great yarn shop, Church Mouse, on Brainbridge Island. It's a must visit any time we visit Poulsbo, WA. Not living there I can't give you correct mileage but I think it's about 30 min. north of Port Orchard.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

JeanJ said:


> Go North for a fun drive and a great yarn shop, Church Mouse, on Brainbridge Island. It's a must visit any time we visit Poulsbo, WA. Not living there I can't give you correct mileage but I think it's about 30 min. north of Port Orchard.


Thank you, my friend from England is coming to visit after I get settled and we are going to do our own "yarn crawl" and that shop will be on my list. thank you.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

JeanJ said:


> Go North for a fun drive and a great yarn shop, Church Mouse, on Brainbridge Island. It's a must visit any time we visit Poulsbo, WA. Not living there I can't give you correct mileage but I think it's about 30 min. north of Port Orchard.


Thank you, my friend from England is coming to visit after I get settled and we are going to do our own "yarn crawl" and that shop will be on my list. thank you.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

The local yarn crawl for the "Seattle area" is May 16-19. Check out the following http://www.lystour.com. This will provide you with many knitting shops in our area.

Happy touring.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Becca said:


> The local yarn crawl for the "Seattle area" is May 16-19. Check out the following http://www.lystour.com. This will provide you with many knitting shops in our area.
> 
> Happy touring.


Thank you I will do that.


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

There is the South Sound Yarn Crawl this weekend it starts on Thursday, there are 10 shops on the crawl 4 in the Tacoma area(including Lakewood, Puyallup, Fife, and Tacoma). There are several wonderful shops north of Tacoma (across the Narrows bridge) as well.
By the way welcome to Wa.


----------



## KnittingNola (Feb 1, 2012)

There is a really nice on in Puyallup, not too far away. Here is their web site:

http://www.yellowhouseyarns.com/


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

KnittingNola said:


> There is a really nice on in Puyallup, not too far away. Here is their web site:
> 
> http://www.yellowhouseyarns.com/


I have been at The Yellow House Yarns several times, and I like them very much. I plan to go there quite often, but I was a wondering what shops are in the Tacoma area. Thank you


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

The shop in Tacoma is call "Fibers Ect.", 705 Court C#301 ( Opera Alley ) Tacoma Wa. 98402


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

LRB1988 said:


> The shop in Tacoma is call "Fibers Ect.", 705 Court C#301 ( Opera Alley ) Tacoma Wa. 98402


Thank you. I'll visit the store as soon as I get settled.


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

Your welcome


----------

